

Bitcoin hits 250$ - lignuist
http://mtgoxlive.com/orders#20130410

======
draugadrotten
Bitcoin technical chart

<http://www.sharelynx.com/chartstemp/chartslt/OTBubble02.gif>

~~~
RossM
Looks rather similar really <http://blockchain.info/charts/market-price>

------
r00fus
This is an economic assault against bitcoin underway by large invested players
(ie, governments and big banks).

Next step: crash the BTC economy with massive sells (but for the saboteurs
involved, take profit at the top before flooding the market).

~~~
illuminate
Yes, blame everyone but the speculators and deregulationists.

